# Shirt Screen Print Suppliers



## SamannaCo (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello all, I'm seeking input on suppliers that do wholesale shirt sales and screen printing with short lead times. Specifically wondering if anyone here has experience with Midwest Sales in Kansas. I like their prices but would like to visit them or hear alot of positive feedback from customers before using them as a supplier for a startup. 

Anyone know of a similar supplier in Minneapolis? I've found companies that provide shirts and screen printing but pricing and lead times not close to Midwest Sales. 

thanks


----------



## SamannaCo (Jan 23, 2006)

Just realized that this is not the best thread to post this message in. Rookie mistake. Can someone move it to a more pertinent forum for me? Or, how do I do it without duplicating? Thx.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:moved to the screen printing forum: 

I haven't heard of Midwest Sales, but that's not saying much  If you visit their shop, check out their quality and are happy with them, I'd say go for it.


----------

